# Hera Mod by R.S.S Mods x Ambition Mods



## Mujahid Padayachy (7/9/20)

This looks really nice...

https://youtu.be/9tuFiiZwEK0

Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (7/9/20)

I said I was done buying vape gear, but thats my daughters name, so lo and behold I open it and look at it and its GORGEOUS! Damn you rabbit hole!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/9/20)

Quite well priced even with a "fake" dna board. The see through ones look awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## zadiac (7/9/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I said I was done buying vape gear, but thats my daughters name, so lo and behold I open it and look at it and its GORGEOUS! Damn you rabbit hole!!



Told ya...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (7/9/20)

zadiac said:


> Told ya...


Stfu @zadiac

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/9/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Stfu @zadiac


You will never ever be done. I've been at it 6 or so years now. Half the fun is new gear and juice. Just enjoy the ride.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## zadiac (8/9/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Stfu @zadiac



 ROFLMFAO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Enursha (13/9/20)

Hi yeah saw this too, that Ambitions intend to have this non DNA look like a DNA is a bit scetchy. But considering I don't like that you can't switch DNAs off (as far as my research has shown) this becomes a favourable downside. 


I've been looking and looking and refining and redoing searches for clear polished mods. Obviously the viscous ant devices are the sort after ones eg: VA Primo clear TI or Jai Haze iced. 

So to find a new product that's clear makes me excited and I'll probably end up getting one once international shipping and the whole covid thing has done what it was designed to do has passed. 

(I don't really mind that a DNA stays on, I just prefer to switch my mods off when out and about)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (3/11/20)

@Sir Vape are bringing these in this week for all those that are keen. Looks so good!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88 (3/11/20)

Quite a lot of color options available on this mod

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/11/20)

That is one good looking device though, wouldn't mind the Clear Polished one for the collection.... mmmhhh... Xmas is coming!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/11/20)

Similar design lines to your IF Whale uncle @Rob Fisher 






You should get a white one for your collection methinks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Enursha (8/11/20)

Placed my order and was eager to get the mod, drove through from Saldanha to Malmesbury... Pothole just outside Hopefield at 180... needless to say patience is a virtue. Will be receiving my clear polished one tomorrow. 

Lesson learned?
Wait 2 days - priceless
Impatience and idle hands - R1300 for set of 3 rims (2 for interm use and 1 for spare as i have run flats and no spare) R700 for rim repair + R2600 for run flat + alignment of xxx 

You may use my experience as an example of stupidity, Impatience, lack of self control, personal growth at a cost or general "check this, i read about this dumbass..." 

You're welcome 

Hera thought i was gonna vape on a new mod now. Hera man my hell.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (8/11/20)

It’s such a good looking mod but if you’re left handed like me, you’ll have a hard time with it unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enursha (9/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Enursha (9/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## CashKat88 (9/11/20)

Enursha said:


> View attachment 213158





Enursha said:


> View attachment 213159



That is a pretty mod, looks so much nicer than other pics I've seen of it, most other pics make it look so meh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RiccoS (10/11/20)

Unfortunately the clear polished was sold out by the time the Ether RTA's arrived.  Guess I'll grab one when the next shipment arrives.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/11/20)

This design/ "look" just doesn't appeal to me at all. I'm sure they are great mods though. Some very nice matchy-matchy going on with these mods I've seen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

